# Want to subcontract my wheel loader and backhoe



## rwfisch (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am looking to sub out my dresser 530 wheel loader with a 14' Boss sectional metal cutting edge pusher for 150hr, 4 hr min per time you call me out and $500 a month to keep it exclusively on your site. I also have a John Deere 310 with a 10ft pusher for $100/hr, same terms. I can travel up to an hour from the Scranton PA area.


----------



## Tbone1 (Nov 22, 2017)

rwfisch said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to sub out my dresser 530 wheel loader with a 14' Boss sectional metal cutting edge pusher for 150hr, 4 hr min per time you call me out and $500 a month to keep it exclusively on your site. I also have a John Deere 310 with a 10ft pusher for $100/hr, same terms. I can travel up to an hour from the Scranton PA area.


Would you work in lehighton? 2154078529 Tom


----------

